# R. imitator "Alex Sens" - First Eggs!!!



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am very excited--last night I found two eggs in a brom in one of my R. imitator "Alex Sens" temporary quarantine containers! I use a tall pretzel container that is about twice the volume of Josh's 190oz containers. It is planted with broms and pothos, and has a coir+sphagnum+ springtail base, and a few tiny pin holes to outgas CO2. Temps are 71F low and 75F for a high, with humidity from light spring water misting twice a day. The pair was seen snuggled inside the brom offset ('Mo Pepper') two days ago, so I am hoping the eggs are fertile. Ova are placed just above the water line in the center of the brom (see pic). The male has been calling regularly since I got him two weeks ago. Feeding is every three days with dusting of ff's with 1/3 @ of Herptivite, Rep-Cal Calcium w/Vit. D, & Repashy Superpig. The pair is active and out all the time, although they stay pretty close to each other. I am a newby and have only had froggies for less than a month, so these are my first eggs. Will watch the eggs for development, and if they hatch will let the parents take care of these first two while I watch.

Mike in Helotes


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice. Any pics of the full qt setup? and parents?


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

AaronAcker said:


> Nice. Any pics of the full qt setup? and parents?


Here is the set-up and the speckled brom in the middle is where the first two eggs are located. Froggies won't sit still, better pics of them coming later.

Thanks,
Mike in Helotes


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Here are the pics


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Heeee love the tank! Quite ingenious 

Grats on the eggs!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

You are doing a great job with your frogs. The high level of care for them is very obvious in the way you decked out their temp. tank. 
I'm glad the babies I gave you are doing so well for you.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Note to others reading this---apparently frogs breed prolifically when in cramped quarters, but it's better for their longevity, overall health and stress level to have them in a larger tank. 
The pretzel jar was just a temporary tank and Mike is moving them to a larger tank.


----------

